# Hoyt Fuel Cam Timing (not synchronization)



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't messed with the new Fuel Cams, but somewhere on the bottom cam there should be a hole or one or two lines for the cable and if not for the cables, then two lines for the limbs. And these are for reference, not exact timing. Did you get a manual with your bow? Should be something there.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> I haven't messed with the new Fuel Cams, but somewhere on the bottom cam there should be a hole or one or two lines for the cable and if not for the cables, then two lines for the limbs. And these are for reference, not exact timing. Did you get a manual with your bow? Should be something there.


There is nothing in the manual about this, and there are no lines on the cam. There are holes all around the cam, but there is no way to know which one should be used as a reference or what it should reference.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Set your draw stop timing by twisting the cables. Then let your tiller show if you are in synch.
1st- set your bow to max weight, bottom out llimbs.
2nd- at full draw your top and bottom draw stops should contact the cables at the same time. Most will tell you and I have had the best success setting the top stop to hit just ahead of the bottom stop.(about 1/32"). Easiest way to remember- if your top cam hits first add twist to your control cable, if the bottom hits first remove twist from the control cable.
once draw stops are timed, check your tiller measurement, run a length of serving material from axle to axle and measure from that to the point where your riser meets the limb. If your tiller is good you are ready to go. Most folks new to this system try to adjust timing and synch at the same time and get frustrated when one affects the other. Unless there is other underlying issues, when it's timed properly it's good to go.


----------

